# kingpin troubles



## az 620 (Feb 7, 2005)

I plan on lowering my 1974 620 but im use to A arms or spindles not kingpins. How long do they last if lowered? Is there any kits for drum kingpin set up? :showpics:


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

I lowered my 73 620 pretty easy. Just raise the front end off the ground. Adjust the kingpin bolts out. Then you will need to shim the top a-arm and get it aligned. I blocked the rear end 3 inches. Be carfull not to have any material lower than your rim. Otherwise a flat tire can lead to sparks and some bad stuff.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Oh, I had my 73 converted to disc also. Just grab a set of front set-ups from a '75 I belive was the first year disc on the 620.


----------



## az 620 (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks..I am looking for 1977 kingcab to mess with.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

sure, I had my 620 lowered pretty low on 17's. Someone stole it in less than 5 mins from a parking lot. So that's why I got the 63, to fill that gap. Its the grandpa of the 620, hehe. It is truly that easy, a good few hours to do front and back. The front will ride on the bump stops so you can take them off or cut'em alittle.


----------



## az 620 (Feb 7, 2005)

I am working on 1985 720 kingcab...


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Got me a 73 620 finally after a long search. Where do you guys get the rear blocks from? Are they universal?


----------

